# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  **أعرف شخصيتك من خلال لون سيارتك**

## أناشيد المطر

**أعرف شخصيتك من خلال لون سيارتك** 

**الأحمر**

أنظروا إلي أنا مهم


**الوردي**

الحب في دمي



**البرتقالي**

أنا أحب النظام والتنسيق



**الأصفر**

هل تريد أن تتكلم وتناقش أنا مستعد 


**الأخضر**

أنا إنسان ومستعد للمساعده في أي شي 


**الأزرق**

أحب الرئاسه والقياده والتخطيط



**البنفسجي**

أنا مستعد لأن أقول أي شي وأسمع أي شي


**الأسود**

أنا أثق في نفسي وأعرف كل شي



**الأبيض**

أنا مميز وأحسن من غيري



**الفضي**

أنا رومنسي في الدرجه الأولى 


**الذهبي**

أريد كل شي المال والشهره والسلطه. 

و كل واحد لازم يقول لنا لون سيارته

----------

